# *NEW Mini Cabinet Humidor*



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Bought a new mini cabinet humidor from EBay. Super excited to get it to receive it Friday or Saturday. The Brand is Red Envelope and they dont make this cabinet anymore

This will get me through part of the fall and winter until i start my Wineador project. (Hopefully a NewAir)

Soon I will post before and after pics!!! 

Looking to repaint it a Flat Black to match my rooms furniture. Also debating about a new handle. 


PICS ARE COMING SOON!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

This is not mine but I found this picture in Google. 

This is what it looks like!!! eace:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

nice score.... hey how big is it???


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe it is right around 10X10X10. 

when it arrives ill make sure to get dimesions for ya!!

...and (before) PICS!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

oh i tought it was bigger, but still nice lookig. Fill it up soon.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeh lol it looks bigger but didnt want something too big because this is only temporary until my Wineador project get started and finished.

Im sure it will hold plenty of sticks. (guessing minimum of 50-75) but maybe more!!


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

That's nice looking. Great pick up..!
Cheers and enjoy filling it up.!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Before pics will be arriving later today!!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Before pics of my humidor!!

Decent size to get a stash going before my wineador project.

The sanding and priming have been finsihed, only thing left is the flat black paint which will be on tomorrow 

Can't wait to start seasoning and getting it filled!!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice looking. What does it use as a humidification device? Fans?


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

No, no fans. Gonna try just an Xikar Humidifier Rectangle for now with PG

Also adding a digital hygrometer to mount on the front of one of the shelves.

A small fan could come in near future if the Xikar doesn't work well enough.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Mason16Filz said:


> No, no fans. Gonna try just an Xikar Humidifier Rectangle for now with PG
> 
> Also adding a digital hygrometer to mount on the front of one of the shelves.
> 
> A small fan could come in near future if the Xikar doesn't work well enough.


You may wang to seriously consider 65% beads instead of the 70% xikar gel. You cigars will taste, smoke, burn, and draw better.

Congrats on the new humi!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Your talking like 65% Boveda beads??? or Cigar Mechanic humidifier?? or Humi-Care HX10 Crystal Gel Rectangle Humidifier??

Thanks!!


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

That's a nice looking humi, I'm sure you can store about 75 to 80 sticks. Congrats.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Mason16Filz said:


> Your talking like 65% Boveda beads??? or Cigar Mechanic humidifier?? or Humi-Care HX10 Crystal Gel Rectangle Humidifier??
> 
> Thanks!!


I would go with beads or boveda packs. Two completely different things but both will keep a solid 65% for you. The gels are 70% and too wet IMHO.

This is what the Boveda packs look like. Humidor Accessories Boveda Humidification 65% Pack | Atlantic Cigar Company

I would get 4 if you go that route, two at a time in the humi to keep RH @ 65%, then after a few months when those packs dry out switch them out with 2 new packs while you recharge the old packs. -OR- you can contact BAZOOKAJOE8 here on puff and he has 65% beads for sale. Good luck!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Man!!

Hopefully a minimum is at least 75 lol but well find out when i start filling it


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> You may wang to seriously consider 65% beads instead of the 70% xikar gel. You cigars will taste, smoke, burn, and draw better.
> 
> Congrats on the new humi!


+1

The only think I don't like about the Boveda packs is they need to be replaced fairly regularly and a decent size humidor will require several packs at a time. So far kitty crystals have works FAR better than the Xicar polyglycol.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

If i went with the boveda packs, recharging them would consist of doing what?? getting them damp with distilled water??


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Mason16Filz said:


> If i went with the boveda packs, recharging them would consist of doing what?? getting them damp with distilled water??


A big ziplock bag with something wet in it like a bowl of distilled water. Just don't get these packs wet. By the time your 2nd set of packs are dry, you first two will be like new.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i have a 300 count humi, and i use 4 boveda packs. have used the same 4 packs for 1 year, and havent needed to recharge them and perfect 65% humidity.
all you do to recharge them is, put them in a ziplock bag with distilled water for a few days.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

AIIGHT!! Thanks guys

Have to hit up some local shops now

Leaning towards the Boveda packs cuz of the simplicity


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> i have a 300 count humi, and i use 4 boveda packs. have used the same 4 packs for 1 year, and havent needed to recharge them and perfect 65% humidity.
> all you do to recharge them is, put them in a ziplock bag with distilled water for a few days.


I like the re-charge idea. Do you buy locally or order them online? It seems the price is pretty much the same everywhere.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

local... but ive seen them on cibarbid.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Tomorrow is last day of paint!!

SO "After" pics will come tomorrow night probably.

Anxious as hell to get it seasoned and start filling that thing up.

Im going with the Boveda packs cuz its no hassle and i like the simple idea of recharging them only in a few months.


To this point I would like to say thanks for the input and suggestions!!!! 

With your inputs, deciding was much easier hahaha

:dude:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Nice cabinet but there looks to be a lot of wasted space in there. Personally I would send a note to forrest (wineador) and get a couple shelves made that go just above each drawer. toss a couple boxes on each shelf for additional storage. wouldn't be tough to nail in a couple cleats on each side and drop a shelf on top of em and would probably net you another 50 cigars worth of storage.

Have fun filling it. and emptying it... and filling it again.... and emptying it.... and so on.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I totally agree with you, but this is only a starter humidor. Like i mentioned earlier in the thread this is to store a small amount (50 gars roughly) and this will get me by until i start my wineador project within the next month or so. After that is completed it when the real fun starts!!!!

You do have a good idea but am gonna save that cash for the wineador. THEY AINT CHEAP!!!
Newair 28+Shelves+FanSetup+CIGARS= $CHA-CHING$

This small humidor is actually intended to sit on top of wineador as a possible dry box when i get to that point.


----------



## Pardini (Sep 20, 2012)

Really nice looking piece. I would like one, the only thing that stops me is 1-How well the door seals and 2-All the dead space. I would be tempted to lay it on it's back and fill it from the top.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I made sure the seal was good when i bought it. Its real glass and glass is super tight also the lip on the inside of the door is 1/4 inch thick. It has a good thump when being closed. And the door is magnetized to keep it extra tight.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Today I went and got the Boveda Packs. Bought 4 and cuz Ill be working for her soon at her Cigar shop she gave me an extra!! 

Also at a different shop the owner gave me his old Xikar round digital hygro for free!!

The painting has been finished and seasoning begins tomorrow!! Ive waited too long haha


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I went with 69% because itll hold better around 65%. The 65% kind would hold more around 60%

Wisconsin winters are also dry as hell!!


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

very nice looking humidor ... good score !


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Mason16Filz said:


> I went with 69% because itll hold better around 65%. The 65% kind would hold more around 60%
> 
> Wisconsin winters are also dry as hell!!


It has been my experience with B packs that they hold pretty steady at whatever number is on the pack but they are cheap and easy enough to replace you could always go lower if you need or want to. If your cigars aren't smoking well, hard to draw, weird burns, or harsh taste then you may want to drop down to 65%. In the meantime, get that bad boy seasoned up and put some smokes in 'er!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Mason16Filz said:


> I totally agree with you, but this is only a starter humidor. Like i mentioned earlier in the thread this is to store a small amount (50 gars roughly) and this will get me by until i start my wineador project within the next month or so. After that is completed it when the real fun starts!!!!
> 
> You do have a good idea but am gonna save that cash for the wineador. THEY AINT CHEAP!!!
> Newair 28+Shelves+FanSetup+CIGARS= $CHA-CHING$
> ...


Totally understand. good plan, I say!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

"After Pics"


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Is seasoning for 24 hrs enough?? if not how long to season??


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I usually just put a cup of distiller water in mine and leave it for 5 days. Has worked well for me so far seasoning different a humidors.


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

Mason16Filz said:


> View attachment 40632
> View attachment 40633
> View attachment 40634
> View attachment 40635
> ...


Great item. So envious


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Seasoning is completed!!!

Filled it with two Boveda packs at 69% and added some extra SC from a cigar box I took apart for added absoprtion and smell.

Holding extremly well at like 68%-70% and pretty much right at 68F

Has some sticks in it along with a small box of CCs.

Getting more sticks today at a B&M. Hopefully at least 5 Rocky Patel lol :smoke:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Mason, that's a very nice looking little unit actually. And the build quality looks to be good as well. Please post pics of the filled unit. If RP is your nirvana, you will have a long road of cigar discovery ahead of you. My fave RP is the Olde World Reserve Maduro and the Edge Maduro. The rest are so so to my palate at the moment.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

HAHA the two RP you mentioned Ive had and I like them very much!! Taste even better with a cup of BLACK coffee 

The build of the cabinet is very very good. Built like a Brick House lol Seal also has a good thump when closing it and takes a lil oompf to open which is good

Ill get pics ASAP when it is filled, for ya man!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Whats Inside:
Romeo Y Juilieta Real Toro 1875
CAO Osa Sol
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur
Cuban Twist
Montesino
CAO LX2
Rocky Patel 1992 Vintage Toro
Olivia V Double Robusto
Olivia G Toro
2- Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Robusto Corojo
Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Queen B
Camacho Connecticut
NUB Cameroon
NUB Habano
-Gurkha 5 pack sampler:
Beast
Warlord
Shaggy Maduro
Titan
Master Select
CCs-Cohiba Habanos


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Mason16Filz said:


> Is seasoning for 24 hrs enough?? if not how long to season??


Okay, since I kinda like that box, I'll throw a few cents of free advice at it.

First, to recharge the B packs, just place them in a tupperware with a wet sponge. You'll have a more harmonious outcome if you don't allow them to touch. 2-3days and you're money.

Secondly, season with damp sponges on pie plates. Two on the bottom and one on top should do the trick. Again, about 2-3days. You're okay to wipe down the trays fairly liberally. I like to do it 2-3x / day through the seasoning process. There appears to be a lot of seasonable wood in that thing, so you'll want to see a reading at around 75+%. Once there, take out the sponges and put in your B packs. Wait ~24h and check your RH. It should be accurate to your packs.

Assuming the seal is good, I would far rather be under 65% than even a skosh over. Trust me, your sticks will smoke much better. I think 69% is far too high. If you already have 69'ers, I'd try running just one and see what that gets you. They're not expensive, so ditching them for a lower flavor won't set you back much.

As your collection expands (inevitability to which we're all doomed), I think those would look awesome stacked. Maybe 4-6, side-by-side and atop one another.

Finally, your paint job turned out rather spiffy. Nice.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay, since I kinda like that box, I'll throw a few cents of free advice at it.
> 
> First, to recharge the B packs, just place them in a tupperware with a wet sponge. You'll have a more harmonious outcome if you don't allow them to touch. 2-3days and you're money.
> 
> ...


All good points but especially this.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!!
I think imma order some 65% soon. 
The seal is fantastic btw and seasoning was really simple and pretty fast too.
The paint is super flat and does not reflect any light which I really like. Looks good with the rest of the flat black in my room.
OO thats a good idea, but this winter I will be prolly be getting a wineador.
The box will prolly end up as a dry box or for extra storage after hopefully getting a wineador.

AGAIN THANKS ALOT DON!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Well Ive started the slope and have my mini cabinet almost filled!!!

I am brainstorming plexiglass/acrylic shelves with holes in it that will fit in and on top on the existing shelves.

The new plexi shelves will be a seperate shelf and can be removed from the existing shelf.

Maybe when im done measuring and drawing the idea out on paper i will post it here for you all to see.

Im going with plexiglass because it will not block you from looking into the cabinet and you will still be able to see the sticks inside.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool stuff man! Wish I had the income to get something as cool as that. Im still rocking the desktop humis!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

I said the hell with the plexiglass idea and will be ordering custom trays from Forrest very soon.

Thanks man, well ebay can do great things if you wait and get exactly what you want and research it till your blue in the face, so you dont get jipped off.
If you look hard enough you can find good Humis on ebay for good prices!!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

This thing is stuffed!!!!!!!! Looking into new options for storage now 8) Wineador?? maybe idk.


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks pretty solid. WIll make a good showcase for your special sticks.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

That it will!!

My plan eventually/soon is to get something bigger to hold my stash and then use this humidor as a dry box for 20-30 sticks. 8)


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Spanish cedar sides, bottom and back with clear acrylic fronts.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Mason16Filz said:


> This thing is stuffed!!!!!!!! Looking into new options for storage now 8) Wineador?? maybe idk.


tupperware and or coolers are your friend. 
Stuff with kitty litter and cedar sheets for aroma therapy. Use TonyBrookly's DIY and you're golden.
Love that humi though.


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's a good looking little box!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes it is Josh!! Thanks


Only wish it held more sticks. Like it was said by Jack and many others coolers are my friend haha, so Im looking into new storage ideas.


----------

